# Last week as Forum Admin



## Northerner (Jun 24, 2019)

Well, after 10 years and 3 months I've decided that it's finally time for me to hang up my Forum Admin hat. It's not a decision I took lightly, and I've thought long and hard about it, but decided I need to pass on the responsibilities to someone else. June 30th will be my last day in the role.

My aim when I took over from Kati, who found this forum in 2008, was to ensure that this would always be a place where people could come with their questions and concerns and receive a warm, friendly welcome and good, reliable information in a respectful, positive and engaging environment  With a few blips along the way I believe we have managed to fulfil that ambition, and I couldn't be more proud of our members and the way they have recognised the value of this place. I've had the great good fortune to meet many of you in person over the years and have made many wonderful friends 

Hopefully, not much will change - I'll still be here as a member, I'm just stepping down from the administrative aspects  I wanted to let people know just so that any issues of an administrative nature will need to be directed to another member of the Moderation team 

My thanks to everyone who has appreciated that, sometimes, it has been necessary for posts to be edited or removed, spam destroyed, and very occasionally, bans issued. A great deal of thought and discussion has gone into every such decision, and I'm sure the same will be true of the future 

Now, off to enjoy my retirement!


----------



## Lanny (Jun 24, 2019)

Aw!  Sad to see you go!

Don’t desert us all entirely now? 

Love the get up! SO that’s your secret vice then, is it? Dressing up in ladies clothes & getting plastered?  Your secret’s out now!


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 24, 2019)

sad to see this post, you've been a great help and support to me and many others

please do make sure you stick around as it really wouldn't be the same without you

xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 24, 2019)

Thank you so SO much for all you have done over the years Alan. You have every right to feel proud of the forum, it’s welcoming and supportive atmosphere, and how much it has helped literally thousands of people affected by diabetes over the years. 

Enjoy your freedom from admin-ing, but don’t stray too far!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks for everything you've done for this forum. I've been here for almost 4 years and you have been a great support along the way. It will be sad to see to step down but will be good to see that you'll still be around as one of us. Hopefully whoever takes over your roll will do as good a job as you.


----------



## Redkite (Jun 24, 2019)

It won't be the same without you, Alan.  You've been fab!  Enjoy your retirement


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jun 24, 2019)

Don't go!


----------



## Barb (Jun 24, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Well, after 10 years and 3 months I've decided that it's finally time for me to hang up my Forum Admin hat. It's not a decision I took lightly, and I've thought long and hard about it, but decided I need to pass on the responsibilities to someone else. June 30th will be my last day in the role.
> 
> My aim when I took over from Kati, who found this forum in 2008, was to ensure that this would always be a place where people could come with their questions and concerns and receive a warm, friendly welcome and good, reliable information in a respectful, positive and engaging environment  With a few blips along the way I believe we have managed to fulfil that ambition, and I couldn't be more proud of our members and the way they have recognised the value of this place. I've had the great good fortune to meet many of you in person over the years and have made many wonderful friends
> 
> ...


I don't think any of us can fully appreciate the sheer volume of hard work you've put into the forum over the years. It's sad to hear that you're stepping down but you've earned a reet gud retirement. Many thanks for all you've done and all the events you were responsible for setting up. We were fortunate enough to attend quite a few. Ken extends a paw of encouragement and PLEASE keep writing the poetry, now you really have no excuse


----------



## eggyg (Jun 24, 2019)

Welcome to the rank of retiree, but sorry you won’t be “in charge” anymore. You’ll still be here ( I hope) to impart your wealth of knowledge and join in the craic. Good luck in whatever the future brings.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks for all you've done on the forum Alan.  Won't be the same without you in charge but enjoy your retirement.  Keep posting though as 'one of us'.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 24, 2019)

Sorry to hear you are giving up on the Admin. Hope to still see you posting.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks for everything you have done as admin on this forum.  I agree with the sentiments above, you have done a good job and it is a very supportive informative community.


----------



## Robin (Jun 24, 2019)

Enjoy retirement! Write some more poems! I’d like to add my thanks for all your hard work, and for sorting the occasional spats you’ve had to deal with (bet you won’t miss those). Look forward to seeing you posting as 'one of us'.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks for all you have done Alan as Admin.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 24, 2019)

Seconding what all the others have said, you've been a wonderful support Alan, and it was lovely to meet you in person at a couple of London meets 

Welcome to the rank & file, and enjoy retirement!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 24, 2019)

Oh well, end of an era.     Like previous posts I am grateful for all help and support you have given me over the years. 
I wish you every heath and happiness Alan
Lots of love my friend


----------



## Northerner (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks everyone  Whatever am I going to do with the next 40-odd years of my life?


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 24, 2019)

Aye, good innings, Alan. Thanks for all the hard work.

You can spend the next 40-odd years becoming a grumpy old man. Well, a grumpier old man


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jun 24, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Thanks everyone  Whatever am I going to do with the next 40-odd years of my life?



You can lay down the burden of being a pleasant supportive fellow and flaunt your inner rat-bag


----------



## ukjohn (Jun 24, 2019)

*very sad news for the forum, but must say that I am not surprised. As the longest serving member being the first to join the group, I may have known Alan longer than most here and can honestly say he is one of the greatest and genuine guys I have ever met and we deemed ourselves as Brothers. We had many great times at the meets he set up on a regular basis, he is the one person that made this forum the success it is and beats all others. I just want to say thank you Alan for all your hard work and fairness over the years, your management will be missed. I've noticed over the past couple of years that more and more Diabetes UK staff have been showing up here as admin, which we never had in the early years of being set up, lets hope it's not the beginning of just ANOTHER Diabetic site.
Best wishes Alan and again thanks for all you have done not only for the forum but for me also.

John.*


----------



## SueEK (Jun 24, 2019)

I have only been a member since Jan but know when I see your name that there will always be good, kind, sensible advice. Thank you so much and enjoy your admin retirement. Many thanks xx


----------



## grainger (Jun 24, 2019)

Thank you so much for all you've done! I can only echo what others have said. 

Enjoy your extra free time


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 24, 2019)

Sorry to hear you are stepping down as admin, Alan, but glad you are planning to stick around - the forum wouldn't be the same without you.  Thanks for all your hard work keeping it running so smoothly over the years


----------



## MikeTurin (Jun 24, 2019)

Many thanks that made this virtual place a nice one to stay.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 24, 2019)

Thank you so much for the support & dedication...


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jun 24, 2019)

Mods and admin really set the tone for a forum and I’ve felt very welcome here which is testament to you and your work so thank you.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 24, 2019)

Sad news 
Thank you for all your hard work, I hope you enjoy your well deserved retirement


----------



## Flower (Jun 24, 2019)

Thank you so much Alan for all your hard work keeping this forum such a welcoming, supportive place and every happiness to you going forward . Being part of this friendly forum has helped me beyond words.

Just need to check that the Diabetes Fairy is also retiring?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 24, 2019)

Flower said:


> Just need to check that the Diabetes Fairy is also retiring?


She told me she was going to be the new Admin...


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 24, 2019)

Blimey, I pop back for a catchup and it’s all change.  You’ll be missed as admin, but I hope you enjoy the extra freedom...a few extra lazy mornings with a good book and a cuppa perhaps


----------



## Northerner (Jun 24, 2019)

KookyCat said:


> Blimey, I pop back for a catchup and it’s all change.  You’ll be missed as admin, but I hope you enjoy the extra freedom...a few extra lazy mornings with a good book and a cuppa perhaps


Lovely to hear from you KC, I hope all is well with you


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 24, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Lovely to hear from you KC, I hope all is well with you



And you too, I’m fine, ridiculously busy and trying to make time for things I want to do, “we” are wondering if I’m MODY at the moment and battling a slightly wonky thyroid, dodging maculopathy (successfully dodged), same old same old .  Just trying to catch up on everything I’ve missed!  Hope you’re doing well?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 24, 2019)

KookyCat said:


> And you too, I’m fine, ridiculously busy and trying to make time for things I want to do, “we” are wondering if I’m MODY at the moment and battling a slightly wonky thyroid, dodging maculopathy (successfully dodged), same old same old .  Just trying to catch up on everything I’ve missed!  Hope you’re doing well?


Well (and no word of a lie!) I've been dodging maculopathy (successfully so far), got a slightly dodgy thyroid and I'm just waiting for the results of a C-peptide test to see if it sheds any light on my weird diabetes!


----------



## Ditto (Jun 24, 2019)

I don't want you to go! I hate change of this kind. It won't be guaranteed that you're here, you might come and go like we do thinking we can just come back and it'll all be the same for us to take advantage of.


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 24, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Well (and no word of a lie!) I've been dodging maculopathy (successfully so far), got a slightly dodgy thyroid and I'm just waiting for the results of a C-peptide test to see if it sheds any light on my weird diabetes!



Snap, just got my third C-peptide form through for test three, thyroid is swinging between sub par and just on par just to keep us guessing.  Clearly we have type “Northern”.  The only upside is I’m baffling everyone and it’s fun to see their little brows crinkle .  We can start a club


----------



## Northerner (Jun 24, 2019)

Ditto said:


> I don't want you to go! I hate change of this kind. It won't be guaranteed that you're here, you might come and go like we do thinking we can just come back and it'll all be the same for us to take advantage of.


I'm not going @Ditto!


----------



## Ditto (Jun 24, 2019)

Good.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 24, 2019)

KookyCat said:


> Snap, just got my third C-peptide form through for test three, thyroid is swinging between sub par and just on par just to keep us guessing.  Clearly we have type “Northern”.  The only upside is I’m baffling everyone and it’s fun to see their little brows crinkle .  We can start a club


Haha! I like the idea of Type Northern! I'll let my consultant know


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo (Jun 24, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Well, after 10 years and 3 months I've decided that it's finally time for me to hang up my Forum Admin hat. It's not a decision I took lightly, and I've thought long and hard about it, but decided I need to pass on the responsibilities to someone else. June 30th will be my last day in the role.
> 
> My aim when I took over from Kati, who found this forum in 2008, was to ensure that this would always be a place where people could come with their questions and concerns and receive a warm, friendly welcome and good, reliable information in a respectful, positive and engaging environment  With a few blips along the way I believe we have managed to fulfil that ambition, and I couldn't be more proud of our members and the way they have recognised the value of this place. I've had the great good fortune to meet many of you in person over the years and have made many wonderful friends
> 
> ...



Enjoy your retirement!! I'm sure you totally deserve it. You were the first person to respond to my initial post on here and it was friendly, warm and welcoming - just what a pilgrim needs on his journey of discovery.

Dez


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 24, 2019)

I have only been here a few months but the help and support I have received has been phenomenal. This forum really is a life saver. Many thanks for all your hard work and no doubt, diplomacy, in the admin role here. Hope you are now able to enjoy the freedom of being a regular member and that your replacement is even half as good as you have been. Cheers.
PS. Count me in for the Type Northern group. Not got my Type 1 testing results yet but my diabetes doesn't seem to be following any predictable pattern and being in County Durham I would qualify geographically!


----------



## stephknits (Jun 24, 2019)

You definitely ticked all those boxes and more - a job excellently and kindly done.  ThankS Northie


----------



## Lindarose (Jun 24, 2019)

I haven’t signed in for such a long time but still read posts regularly. Just wanted to wish you a happy well earned retirement from admin duties Northerner.
You’ve worked so hard for everyone giving such help and encouragement over the years. I’ve also enjoyed meeting you (and others) at a few forum meetings.
I’m so glad you’ll still be contributing here. Enjoy your extra free time


----------



## Northerner (Jun 25, 2019)

Lindarose said:


> I haven’t signed in for such a long time but still read posts regularly. Just wanted to wish you a happy well earned retirement from admin duties Northerner.
> You’ve worked so hard for everyone giving such help and encouragement over the years. I’ve also enjoyed meeting you (and others) at a few forum meetings.
> I’m so glad you’ll still be contributing here. Enjoy your extra free time


Thank you @Lindarose  I'm glad to see you are still reading, it's lovely to hear from you again


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 25, 2019)

Many happy years in retirement Alan!! 

You've always made me feel welcome on this forum and have been an excellent admin. 

Andy HB

Three Cheers ..... Hip, Hip, Hurrah. Hip, Hip, Hurrah. Hip, Hip, Hurrah!!


----------



## KARNAK (Jun 25, 2019)

Aw mate, sorry to see you leave admin, at least you will be posting and allow us the benefit of your experience. Well done and thankyou for everything you have done for the forum. Enjoy your retirement Alan and welcome to do what you like when you like land, take care my friend.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jun 25, 2019)

Take my hat off to you Sir.

This forum has always been a warm and welcoming place to visit, it could all so easy have gone the same way as the other big diabetes forum where bullying and intimidation is the norm, but it hasn't and that is down to you Northie and your excellent team of moderators over the years, sadly some are no longer with us but their contribution is  appreciated and noted nevertheless.

So, enjoy your free time and hopefully the next admin will follow in your footsteps.  Take care & best wishes.


----------



## Michael12420 (Jun 25, 2019)

I joined a few years ago, in a terrible state, and your welcome and reassurances have always stayed in my mind.  The information that you and the forum members have given me in times of trouble and otherwise have been a great consolation and much valued.  Enjoy your retirement to the full.


----------



## Lilian (Jun 25, 2019)

Thank you for a job well done.   Hopefully that does not mean you are leaving the forum and that we will still be able to read some of your fantastically brilliant poems.


----------



## Deleted member 22730 (Jun 25, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Well, after 10 years and 3 months I've decided that it's finally time for me to hang up my Forum Admin hat. It's not a decision I took lightly, and I've thought long and hard about it, but decided I need to pass on the responsibilities to someone else. June 30th will be my last day in the role.
> 
> My aim when I took over from Kati, who found this forum in 2008, was to ensure that this would always be a place where people could come with their questions and concerns and receive a warm, friendly welcome and good, reliable information in a respectful, positive and engaging environment  With a few blips along the way I believe we have managed to fulfil that ambition, and I couldn't be more proud of our members and the way they have recognised the value of this place. I've had the great good fortune to meet many of you in person over the years and have made many wonderful friends
> 
> ...


Enjoy your retirement Alan and thank you for all of your hard work!


----------



## Sally W (Jun 25, 2019)

Everything everyone else has said Alan with bells on! Much appreciate all you’ve done


----------



## emmgeo (Jun 25, 2019)

I am new to diabetes and this excellent forum, Northerner  has done a superb job, always replies to threads with much knowledge and support. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 25, 2019)

KookyCat said:


> Snap, just got my third C-peptide form through for test three, thyroid is swinging between sub par and just on par just to keep us guessing.  Clearly we have type “Northern”.  The only upside is I’m baffling everyone and it’s fun to see their little brows crinkle .  We can start a club


Ahem!  Some of us peeps with weird diabetes and weird thryoids are Southerners, you know! 

Nice to see you back on here, Kooky, glad to hear you're OK - you've been missed.


----------



## Bloden (Jun 25, 2019)

Thank you, thank you, thank you @Northerner. Put your feet up and relax - you deserve it! 

Missed you too, @KookyCat.


----------



## Jodee (Jun 25, 2019)

Thanks for all you have done Alan / Northerner,  that is a good innings 10 years, you deserve a break, but hopefully we will all still see you around   The forum is one of the nicest I've encountered, very supportive and such a friendly crowd here  thank you again.


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 25, 2019)

Now Northerner, I hope you’re going to behave when you join the non-admin gang.  We’re a very well behaved bunch you know, we won’t tolerate any shenanigans, unless bribed with chocolate.

Clockwork and Bloden I’ve missed you too


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 25, 2019)

KookyCat said:


> Now Northerner, I hope you’re going to behave when you join the non-admin gang.  We’re a very well behaved bunch you know, we won’t tolerate any shenanigans, unless bribed with chocolate.
> 
> Clockwork and Bloden I’ve missed you too



Ey up Kooky.  Some of the old reprobates still on here (including me).  A few have left and some new ones joined.  What've you been up to?


----------



## Flower (Jun 25, 2019)

Great to see you @KookyCat , I thought I spotted Agent Squirrel and great to see you too @Lindarose , I hope things are going well for you


----------



## Nicola1a (Jun 25, 2019)

@Northerner I haven't been a member that long but in the short time I have I have witnessed the effort and care you’ve put into this forum and it members.

You take the time and give honest sound advice.

Enjoy a well earned rest x


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 26, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> Ey up Kooky.  Some of the old reprobates still on here (including me).  A few have left and some new ones joined.  What've you been up to?



Hiya Matt, glad to see there all still some of the old reprobates lurking around these parts.  I’ve been running around working too hard mostly.  Utter chaos topped with a topping of extra chaos.  A few health challenges got thrown in last year just to add in some extra spice because who doesn’t need a bit extra spice.  Anyway mid new year resolution is to take a minute and get back to things I enjoy (being here is one of them).  How about you?  Still cycling I assume


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 26, 2019)

KookyCat said:


> Hiya Matt, glad to see there all still some of the old reprobates lurking around these parts.  I’ve been running around working too hard mostly.  Utter chaos topped with a topping of extra chaos.  A few health challenges got thrown in last year just to add in some extra spice because who doesn’t need a bit extra spice.  Anyway mid new year resolution is to take a minute and get back to things I enjoy (being here is one of them).  How about you?  Still cycling I assume



So nice to see you posting again KC. Sounds like a great resolution


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 26, 2019)

KookyCat said:


> Hiya Matt, glad to see there all still some of the old reprobates lurking around these parts.  I’ve been running around working too hard mostly.  Utter chaos topped with a topping of extra chaos.  A few health challenges got thrown in last year just to add in some extra spice because who doesn’t need a bit extra spice.  Anyway mid new year resolution is to take a minute and get back to things I enjoy (being here is one of them).  How about you?  Still cycling I assume



Yes, I like spice apart from Old Spice and Piccadilly Gardens spice.  Not been too bad.  A few personal challenges to deal with over the last year and a half but cycling has been one of the remaining constants. The thread on the exercise/sport part must be up to about 10000 pages now.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 27, 2019)

KookyCat said:


> Now Northerner, I hope you’re going to behave when you join the non-admin gang.  We’re a very well behaved bunch you know, we won’t tolerate any shenanigans, unless bribed with chocolate.
> 
> Clockwork and Bloden I’ve missed you too


Oh, we're looking forward to Northerner joining the game keeper turned poacher team


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## trophywench (Jun 27, 2019)

What they all said, Alan.  However be warned - once you retire you become so ruddy busy you wonder how the hell you ever had time for that work thing.  Lazy you will NOT be!

However, enjoy, you MUST!

Thank you.


----------



## Barbie1 (Jun 28, 2019)

Bit late to this thread, but just wanted to add my thanks for all you have done and been for so many of us. You will be missed tremendously but I’m glad you are planning to stick around as an ordinary pleb like most of the rest of us. 
Enjoy your retirement and polish off your running shoes ready.....

Thank you


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 28, 2019)

Thank you Alan for all that you have done to make this such a safe place where there is always support and advice available.  You will be sorely missed.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 28, 2019)

KookyCat said:


> Hiya Matt, glad to see there all still some of the old reprobates lurking around these parts.  I’ve been running around working too hard mostly.  Utter chaos topped with a topping of extra chaos.  A few health challenges got thrown in last year just to add in some extra spice because who doesn’t need a bit extra spice.  Anyway mid new year resolution is to take a minute and get back to things I enjoy (being here is one of them).  How about you?  Still cycling I assume


So good to have you back @KookyCat .


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2019)

Benny G said:


> Northerner, be free.
> Well done. Time for the lazy chair.


Here it is


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 29, 2019)

No recliner button on that, Alan. You haven’t really got the hang of this retirement business yet.

You will...


----------



## Lanny (Jun 29, 2019)

He just needs a scooter & he’ll be terrorising his locals like you @mikeyB , you mean?  Naw! @Northerner will just run rings around his locals: he’s in a different class!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> No recliner button on that, Alan. You haven’t really got the hang of this retirement business yet.
> 
> You will...


Give me a chance, I've barely begun!   I'm hoping that this means that I no longer have to be concerned about what I want to do when I grow up


----------



## Lanny (Jun 29, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Give me a chance, I've barely begun!   I'm hoping that this means that I no longer have to be concerned about what I want to do when I grow up


The best answer I ever heard from a kid in a film I saw, cannot remember who or what film older now & memory not what it was, “What do you want to be when you grow up?” “An adult”!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh blast, Lanny.

Not 100% sure I would enjoy that.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 29, 2019)

I really love that chair, @Northerner - where did you get it?  I've admired it before, but we weren't looking for chairs then, we are now!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2019)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> I really love that chair, @Northerner - where did you get it?  I've admired it before, but we weren't looking for chairs then, we are now!


A place called Justina Design  I was going to get a multicoloured one originally, but decided it would be a bit OTT, the blue design looks classier, I think  It's extremely comfortable. I charge people £1 if they want to sit in it


----------



## Sharron1 (Jun 29, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Well, after 10 years and 3 months I've decided that it's finally time for me to hang up my Forum Admin hat. It's not a decision I took lightly, and I've thought long and hard about it, but decided I need to pass on the responsibilities to someone else. June 30th will be my last day in the role.
> 
> My aim when I took over from Kati, who found this forum in 2008, was to ensure that this would always be a place where people could come with their questions and concerns and receive a warm, friendly welcome and good, reliable information in a respectful, positive and engaging environment  With a few blips along the way I believe we have managed to fulfil that ambition, and I couldn't be more proud of our members and the way they have recognised the value of this place. I've had the great good fortune to meet many of you in person over the years and have made many wonderful friends
> 
> ...


Thank you for all your assistance


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jun 29, 2019)

Thanks for the wonderful job you have so clearly done. Peace,love and respect.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jun 29, 2019)

My fantasy chair for when I’ve kicked the liver cancer up the arse!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 29, 2019)

Northerner said:


> A place called Justina Design  I was going to get a multicoloured one originally, but decided it would be a bit OTT, the blue design looks classier, I think  It's extremely comfortable. I charge people £1 if they want to sit in it


Thank you ... and ooh, they are in Cheltenham, so not too far away, we'll have to find out if it's just a workshop there or if we can go and sit on some chairs for free


----------



## Northerner (Jul 1, 2019)

Many thanks to everyone for all their good wishes and kind comments  Well, I haven't turned into a pumpkin, so that's a relief!


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 1, 2019)

Happy first day of the rest of your life @Northerner.  Welcome to the reprobates club


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 2, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Many thanks to everyone for all their good wishes and kind comments  Well, I haven't turned into a pumpkin, so that's a relief!



Please don't worry about us. I expect that in time the deep wounds from being abandoned will scar over


----------



## Carolg (Jul 2, 2019)

Happy retirement Alan. Get a pouffie to match your chair for your feet and a pair of Velcro slippers. 

On a sensible note, thanks for all your advice and support . I still remember getting the first message from you when I joined forum. It was like a beacon of light in darkness of diagnosis and fear.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2019)

Carolg said:


> Happy retirement Alan. Get a pouffie to match your chair for your feet and a pair of Velcro slippers.
> 
> On a sensible note, thanks for all your advice and support . I still remember getting the first message from you when I joined forum. It was like a beacon of light in darkness of diagnosis and fear.


Already thought of that one @Carolg!


----------



## Carolg (Jul 2, 2019)

My goodness is that psychowhatsit or not here’s me with boring brown recliner


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2019)

Carolg said:


> My goodness is that psychowhatsit or not here’s me with boring brown recliner


It goes with my running shoes...


----------



## Carolg (Jul 2, 2019)

Northerner said:


> It goes with my running shoes...
> 
> View attachment 11795


Beats my purple with pink laces hands (or feet) down


----------

